# What kind of Onions do you Grow?



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What is the best way to get onions that are at least 3.5 inches in Diameter?
Do you store them or leave them in the garden until you need them?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

crabapple said:


> What is the best way to get onions that are at least 3.5 inches in Diameter?
> 
> Do you store them or leave them in the garden until you need them?


3 questions in one!

1) I use Texas Super Sweet almost exclusively (it's all I grow). Tastes good, good size, and lasts pretty well if you store correctly (see #3)

2) if you want big onions, plant them as soon as you can work the ground. They typically do fine with the cold, and this gives them the mitt time to grow

3) I store them in stockings between knots, letting each chain of "onion links" breath on a flat metal frame in a cool back room (we close those vents in the winter). The onions last until about February or so. A less-sweet onion will, in general, last longer.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*forever onions*

Like some things, a variety can be an asset.

My grandparents had onions that were always there, a forever patch. They called them wild onions, and maybe the patch had been planted before they owned that property, by a former owner. When we were cooking and needed onions, we could go out and pull what we needed. They also planted some each spring which were eaten over the course of the spring and summer.

Of course, these were not the large bulb type that you are talking about, but having an onion patch that keeps producing year after year is a nice asset. I have planted an onion patch as well. While I prefer larger onions sometimes when I am cooking, being able to go to the garden and pull some onions when I need them, works for me. Green onions will double each year. Where you have 1 this year, you will have 2 next year.

I would like some large onions as well, but being able to buy the right starts is not so easy to find.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

A friend showed me a nice trick. Cover the ground with black plastic then poke holes through it to plant your onions.

There's 3 of us the buy flats of onions in 1 order (same exact onions).
His (under plastic) grow to 3"+
Mine (just in the dirt) get to 1-2" max.

We pull our onions. When storing, it's best to keep them separate. When piled up, they rot faster.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Like some things, a variety can be an asset.
> 
> My grandparents had onions that were always there, a forever patch. They called them wild onions, and maybe the patch had been planted before they owned that property, by a former owner. When we were cooking and needed onions, we could go out and pull what we needed. They also planted some each spring which were eaten over the course of the spring and summer.
> 
> ...


This sounds like walking onions or potatoes onions, which I have, that why only ask about the big onions.
I like my small onions, but for relish I need bigger onions.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have put out 200 red onions & 50 white onions.
I will put out another 50 white onion this week.
Also seeded a few radishes in the potato bed.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I found starts for Spanish onions!*

For the first time in my life I found starts for Spanish onions! Now I need to get them planted!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I grow Georgia sweet (Vidialia), Texas Sweet and these are both yellow onions from Slips. Yellow and Red from bulbs. I also found this year for the first time, Yellow Stutgatters in bulbs. These are one of the better storage onions.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 4, 2013)

My favorite are Candy onions.

I start them from seed indiirs and will set them out in 2-4 weeks. If you want big onions you needs fertilizer and onions like ammonium sulfate.


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd like too plant red & white onions, so I can sell!! I live in western NY, SO WHENS THE BEST TIME TOO PLANT EM


----------



## Patriot (Dec 4, 2013)

About 2 months ago.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

None, not ever.


----------

